# GAH!! Pregnant Angelfish!



## SaltyFresh (Feb 9, 2009)

I have...a pregnant...ANGELFISH!! What can I do? I can't keep the little babies... And I don't know what to do with a pregnant Angelfish.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

You *canNOT *have a pregnant angelfish - angelfish cannot get "pregnant" -- they lay eggs. You _might_ have a "gravid" angelfish - one that is good condition and has been filling up with eggs in preparation for possibly spawning. That doesn't mean that she will lay eggs, it doesn't mean the male will successfully fertilize them, it doesn't mean the pair will properly care for the eggs, or that the eggs will hatch. Angelfish are not like guppies, they won't give you a million fry you're not ready for. Breeding them takes a little work and effort most of the time.

However - its also possible that you have a fish that is swollen with infection (dropsy).

How is the fish behaving ? What are your water conditions ? How do you r other fishes look


----------



## SaltyFresh (Feb 9, 2009)

I see.... Uh....

She is going off on her own staying in one corner of the tank. As far as I can tell the water conditions are fine. The other fishes seem fine enough but then these are my first Angels and I've only had them for a year and I don't know. If she is swolen then what can I do to help her?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I would test your water to be safe - pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate - but until you know those values I would probably just keep doing your normal partial water changes etc.
The fact that she's off by herself makes me suspect she's not gravid, since you've got two other angels and she's not paired off with one.


----------

